# Coffee Brownies!!



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Holy crap. My daughter whip up a batch of brownies and threw in some freshly grinded beans. I have never had anything after a cigar that was better.

Deadly.

I highly recommend you give them a try, now.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Recipe?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

A box of Safeway Chewy Brownie mix and actually she said she used instant coffee. A few table spoons, this is where you could go less or more though depending on how much coffee taste you wanted.


----------



## LAMF (Jun 26, 2007)

I gotta try this


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Man, that sounds damn good. :dr


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Safeway Chewy Brownie mix huh? Maybe worth a trip to Von's...:tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder if replacing some of the required water with 3-4 shots of espresso would have the same effect? I think we have some brownie mix around here...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

instead of using water I use espresso


----------

